# Question about Pontiac Arrowhead emblem on rear...is it chrome?



## ggoat!!! (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi everyone...

I'm a blood relative to the GTO as I have a 6spd LS2 blue over silver SSR and a 30th Anniversary 6 spd LS1 Trans Am...

I'm looking for some small Pontiac arrowhead emglems for a project with my Trans Am, and was drawn to the rear arrowhead emblem on the GTO. I need to know:

1) Are these emblems chrome or silver (or are they available as either)?
2) Do they mount on a FLAT surface (i.e., are they curved)?
3) What is the size in inches (L X W) of the rear arrowhead emblem?


Thanks! I REALLY appreciate it!


Jeff


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Hi ggoat welcome to the forum

The trunk emblem is more on the "orangish" color side than red (at least on mine it is) with chrome trim. It's 2-5/8" long by 3/4" wide at the top and tailors to a point and it's on a flat surface.*


----------



## ggoat!!! (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply!


So, the emblem is DEFINITELY chrome on the edges? All the pictures I've seen make the emblem look like the edges are more of a matte silver or gray...


Also, is there any way someone could post a close-up pic of the emblem? The dimensions are perfect for what I need...but there aren't any GTO's around here locally so that I can see the emblem up close. 

If anyone has a close-up pic, I'd really appreciate seeing it.



Thanks again!

Jeff


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ggoat!!! said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> 
> So, the emblem is DEFINITELY chrome on the edges? All the pictures I've seen make the emblem look like the edges are more of a matte silver or gray...
> ...


*There is a close up pic of my rear facia which will show the emblem in my gallery pics. It will give you the answer you are looking for.*


----------



## ggoat!!! (Jul 22, 2007)

The pictures look great! 


But, I can't tell for sure if the emblem is chrome or silver. Is it chrome? Were they only available one way?


I guess what I'm asking is...is the rear emblem a shiny mirror chrome or a satin chrome?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ggoat!!! said:


> The pictures look great!
> 
> 
> But, I can't tell for sure if the emblem is chrome or silver. Is it chrome? Were they only available one way?


*
I am pretty sure it's chrome. I don't think GM would put silver on a car, that would be a hot item for thieves, if that were the case, we'd all be missing them. 

All the Pontiac arrowhead emblems I have ever seen look the same.*


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

On my 06, its chrome on the trunk and silver on the front.


----------



## ggoat!!! (Jul 22, 2007)

By "silver" I meant a matte satin chrome, not solid silver ha ha...


The lettering I've seen in all the pics looks satin on the rear to me. So, the rear trunk emblem is DEFINITELY mirror shiny chrome?

I need to know before I order two from the dealer.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ggoat!!! said:


> By "silver" I meant a matte satin chrome, not solid silver ha ha...
> 
> 
> The lettering I've seen in all the pics looks satin on the rear to me. So, the rear trunk emblem is DEFINITELY mirror shiny chrome?
> ...


*
Jeff, it was brought to my attention the finish is actually a nickel finish, NOT chrome, and NOT silver.

Hope this helps. :cheers *


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

ggoat!!! said:


> By "silver" I meant a matte satin chrome, not solid silver ha ha...
> 
> 
> The lettering I've seen in all the pics looks satin on the rear to me. So, the rear trunk emblem is DEFINITELY mirror shiny chrome?
> ...


Yea, that's the ticket! The trunk is chrome and the front is a brushed nickel finish as Judge clarified. A few people on the forum have done Monaro conversions and removed the Arrowheads ... put a looking for ad in the classifieds ????

Good luck,
Red.


----------



## ggoat!!! (Jul 22, 2007)

Now I'm even MORE confused ha ha...

GTO Judge clarified that it is NOT chrome but a nickel finish...

But then Red Beard stated that it IS chrome on the rear and a nickel finish on the FRONT...


Does anyone know for SURE what is on their car???????????


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

ggoat!!! said:


> Now I'm even MORE confused ha ha...
> 
> GTO Judge clarified that it is NOT chrome but a nickel finish...
> 
> ...


Well Jeff,
On my 04 YJ, all the badging on the car, front and rear arrowheads, GTO and 5.7 badging on the trunklid and the GTO badges on the fenders are all the same satin-nickel finish.
These all match the interior trim on the steering wheel and dash. 
As fas as I know, there is NO chrome on the car, whatsoever. 
If someone has chrome badges, then they are aftermarket.

I hope that clears things up.

Russ


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Welcome aboard macgto!*


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Welcome aboard macgto!*


Thanks!
Glad to be here!

Russ


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Well Jeff,
> On my 04 YJ, all the badging on the car, front and rear arrowheads, GTO and 5.7 badging on the trunklid and the GTO badges on the fenders are all the same satin-nickel finish.
> These all match the interior trim on the steering wheel and dash.
> As fas as I know, there is NO chrome on the car, whatsoever.
> ...


MAC,
I went out to take pics to prove you wrong, only to find ... nope, I was! Yesterday in the light I looked at them and the rear looked chromed, but that wasn't reality. Effects of Saturday night, maybe? Attached are pic's to confirm the facts.

Red


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> MAC,
> I went out to take pics to prove you wrong, only to find ... nope, I was! Yesterday in the light I looked at them and the rear looked chromed, but that wasn't reality. Effects of Saturday night, maybe? Attached are pic's to confirm the facts.
> 
> Red


Red,
You are a man of integrity.  

Russ


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Red,
> You are a man of integrity.
> 
> Russ


Thanks for letting me off the hook easy. If I drop a turd and it looks like a turd, smells like a turd and tastes like a turd ... I've got to own up to it.

Red.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Thanks for letting me off the hook easy. If I drop a turd and it looks like a turd, smells like a turd and tastes like a turd ... I've got to own up to it.
> 
> Red.


.....tastes like? Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  

LOL!

Russ


----------



## GoatU (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't know if these pix will help:
My 2006 GTO (Build Date: Feb06) has nickel appearance, both rear (left) and front (right of photo). Notice the aging/fading on the rear decal. I am about to milk my extended warranty!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Are you referring to the "orangish" look of the arrow? If so, both of mine (front and rear) look like that. Depending on the sun hitting it it will look more orange than red at times but mostly an orange/reddish color. *


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Anyone have the GM part number for the item? I need to buy a new one.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

NT91 said:


> Anyone have the GM part number for the item? I need to buy a new one.


No part number, but you can get it here:
http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...4425&callout=4&catalogid=2&displayCatalogid=0

Costs $65.37

Russ


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

ggoat!!! said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I'm a blood relative to the GTO as I have a 6spd LS2 blue over silver SSR and a 30th Anniversary 6 spd LS1 Trans Am...
> 
> ...


Jeff,
Looking at the wife's Torrent late tonight I noticed the tail gate arrowhead was chrome. It measures 1 3/4" wide X 4" long. See attached. Because it was dark outside when I took the picture the outline of the emblem looks black. Its not, its chrome as you can tell from the reflection of the inner edge where it meets the reflective material. I didn't get parts numbers but found a web site that listed the price for $19.36. The GTO trunk arrowhead was also on the site for $65.43. Check the link. For the Torrent choose 2006. Click on lift gate, exterior trim, emblem. For the GTO, click on trunk followed by the other 2 sub directories.

http://www.gm-car-parts.com/gmautoparts.htm

Good luck with the project,
Red.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

macgto7004 said:


> No part number, but you can get it here:
> http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...4425&callout=4&catalogid=2&displayCatalogid=0
> 
> Costs $65.37
> ...



Did you buy one from this company?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

NT91 said:


> Did you buy one from this company?


I have not bought this particular item, but I bought my 06 tailights for my 04 YJ.
The guy there, Gene Cully is a great guy to deal with.
He has great prices and his service is outstanding.
I ordered my tails on a Friday and they were on my doorstep on Tuesday.
You can order with confidence from Gene.

Russ


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

thanks


----------

